# Sony Bravia KF-50E200A



## kalverin (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay so i don't know where to go but redirect me if I've posted in the wrong area.

Anyrate we bought a new lamp with housing for a our Sony Bravia KF-50E200A
so I took out the old one and i put the new lamp in and it still continues to get 3 flashing red lights after i turn it on.

No matter how many times i take it out put it back in etc it continues to get the 3 flashing red lights.

I've secured the door etc I'm out of ideas if you need anymore information about the tv or pictures gimme a yell I'll supply them.


----------

